# Lessons Learned



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Last Sunday, Winter and I were entered in the WC. We did not pass, but I did learn a few lessons.

That morning as I was about to leave the house to go to the test, I realized that I was not sure how to exactly get to the test grounds and had to go back in a look it up. I think this would be an example of foreshadowing.
We arrived at the test and had plenty of time, due to fog. We had passed the last JH leg and titled the day before so lot of congratulations and hugs to go around. I was feeling pretty good after all I was running my shiny new JH.

Test dog ran and it was pretty straight forward double. Pheasants, left to right, the Go bird a live flier at 80 yards with tree line about 20 yards behind it and memory bird 45 yards out.
Winter was the 10th dog to run. Coming to the line I was thinking I needed to make sure that she would have a good look at the memory bird. We went to the line and I had a funny feeling we were in trouble, she was *LOCKED *on the memory station. I really don't know if she even knew that the flier station was out there. The 1st bird went down and Winter was sure that she was running singles, she had it all the way. I tried to pull her around to the second mark that was to our right, but she kept her eyes on the prize. The flier went up. Winter didn't even start to turn her head until the 2nd shot rang out. I had no idea if she saw the bird go down or not.

I sent her after our "Dog" release, and sure enough she picked up the memory bird first. As she came back, I lined up to the Go bird. Winter delivered to hand and looked out at the gunners. I thought, “well maybe see did see it”. She sped out but, you could tell by the way she hunted the AOF she did not see the bird go down. She gave it a good try and set up a hunt covering a lot of ground. Unfortunately she had no wind to help her out. After she investigated a few old areas of fall and came up empty, she return to me. The judges asked if I wanted to run it with a little help. So the gunners walked out by the mark gave a "HEY, HEY, HEY. I sent her again, and she returned with the bird. I thanked the judges and left the line.

We did get to run as test dog for the water, two singles of course. First mark hand thrown and the second mark was a live flier. She cheated a bit on the flier but picked up both marks just fine. They did moved the flier station closer for the actual test since her flier landed about 70 yards from the line.

So many lessons learned here.

This test was the 6th test in 5 weekends. All of the other tests were single marking tests, 4 Junior Hunter Tests and 1 Started Test. I ashamed to say that this week when I reviewed my training logs it revealed that Winter has not seen a real double in almost 3 weeks, since Andy (Pro Trainer) left for the Grand. My plan was to meet up with my partners and train during the week a few times and run doubles, but it did not work out. On weekends, I was at tests or driving to tests. So just how was Winter to know that in this test she would be asked to pick up a land double??? 

Not only was Winter not prepared for that double, neither was I. She was really zeroing in on the memory station as we left the holding blind. I was locked onto the idea that I had to make sure she had a good look at the memory bird. I did not think I would have a problem with an exciting flier. When I saw that we had a problem I should have heeled her around to get her off the memory, and if that didn't work maybe sit her at the line so she had to really turn to look at the memory bird. After all the line is mine until I signal for the birds right. My inexperience showed and I did not help out my dog. I have always suspected I'm the weak link in the partnership. 

If I'm honest with myself, in Junior we trained until we were more than ready. When I came to the line I was thinking "Well something really crazy has to happen for us not to pass". At the WC I was thinking "If she picks up the double we're golden". 

I'm not disappointed with my dog just myself. Hopefully these are not lessons that I will have to learn again for a long time.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up. This is how we learn. I will bet that this won't be forgotten, therefore a valuable lesson.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww shucks. That is too bad but Winter gave it her best effort. Dont beat yourself up we live and learn.


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

That sucks, ....my dog did the exact same thing at our WC/WCX test.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey you'll do better next time. It's not like you've done this before, right? And you've got a fantastic dog!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I know the results were not what you had hoped for, but I really appreciate your willingness to sharing the hard stuff...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome post. It's posts like yours that make this forum so worthwhile, not only did you learn from what happened, but we ALL did.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This was a great post and unfortunately you didn't get the results you wanted, BUT I think you had a great weekend and learned a lot. 

You need to run your WC here. No fliers, and the shot first then threw the bird. So when the shot rang out, Gabby's head quickly turned to watch for the bird. Of course we used pigeons.... :yuck: Gabby probably would have preferred pheasants. I was hoping for the fliers in the WC but they said since the WC is a marking test and the dogs are not expected to have "training" they didn't want to expose dogs to a potential live bird because that would require the dog to have 'some' training. Oh well. 

Some of the best lessons we learn come the through the hardest channels.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I was hoping for the fliers in the WC but they said since the WC is a marking test and the dogs are not expected to have "training" they didn't want to expose dogs to a potential live bird because that would require the dog to have 'some' training. Oh well.


I know one of your judges and am surprised at that statement. I think I'll have to have a word with him when I see him next!!!!

It is supposed to be an instinct test--the dog should have an instinct to want to pursue a bird. What good is a retriever that is afraid of a crippple?!? The tough birds are what the dog is for! Yes, some training is required--I would moreso say exposure-- but training is also required for the mechanics of a double and delivery to hand!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know which judge you know but the one that also runs goldens (the other ran flat coats) was the one who said no fliers. It surprised me too. Oh well. Gabby says she would prefer no pigeons. YUCK!!!! :yuck: Next year I need to get a couple of pheasants. I suppose that is the normal bird for land tests at golden WC/WCX. I "hope" Gabby can run her WCX at Golden National next year. We have some work to do between now and then.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Actually I know both of them--but good to know which one to take to task!! I will see the FCR guy at the Ohio tests so I can rib him about caving! 

It will likely be pheasants at the National, and your dog will need to be introduced to them as they smell differently and have a big round body that some dogs find odd until they learn how to pick them up. I have seen pheasants and pigeons at the ones I have been to--I think it depends on what the club can source out.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience, even if it wasn't the results you were looking for. We all have been humbled a time or two by our dogs and it's that living, learning experience which makes us better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We PRAY for cripples.....please Lord, give Tito a cripple to chase down....



sterregold said:


> I know one of your judges and am surprised at that statement. I think I'll have to have a word with him when I see him next!!!!
> 
> It is supposed to be an instinct test--the dog should have an instinct to want to pursue a bird. What good is a retriever that is afraid of a crippple?!? The tough birds are what the dog is for! Yes, some training is required--I would moreso say exposure-- but training is also required for the mechanics of a double and delivery to hand!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

sterregold said:


> It is supposed to be an instinct test--the dog should have an instinct to want to pursue a bird. What good is a retriever that is afraid of a crippple?!? The tough birds are what the dog is for! Yes, some training is required--I would moreso say exposure-- but training is also required for the mechanics of a double and delivery to hand!





hotel4dogs said:


> We PRAY for cripples.....please Lord, give Tito a cripple to chase down....


What I wouldn't have given for a cripple. Inexperience showing again, Note to self remember to bring cash for gunners bribe.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> 'm not disappointed with my dog just myself. Hopefully these are not lessons that I will have to learn again for a long time.


You are now a member of another very large club!!
WELCOME


----------

